

How many Microsoft employees does it take to change a lightbulb? - chaostheory
http://blogs.msdn.com/ericlippert/archive/2003/10/28/53298.aspx
Useful insight, though I found this quote to be... interesting: "At Microsoft we try very, very hard to not release half-baked software."<p>Then again they do have a much harder task than Apple.
======
chaostheory
Useful insight, though I found this quote to be... interesting: "At Microsoft
we try very, very hard to not release half-baked software."

~~~
gibsonf1
Trying is very different than actually delivering.

~~~
chaostheory
well to be fair they do have a much harder job (at least for one organization
to do) than Apple...

developing software for a seemingly infinite combos of ever changing pc
components can't be easy

(i forgot to add this to my 1st post)

------
samwise
it's takes 0 employees, they use outsourced robots.

~~~
johnarama
Actually, it probably actually takes one MSFT employee to do it, the
maintenance guy who's responsible for that particular building! Maybe the exec
that just got fired will be that guy soon!!

John <http://www.gigatribe.com>

